# New ideas and new wrap patterns



## Ted Sachs

I've been working on some new ideas. One of them is a hybrid sort of thread wrapped blank. I've also been doing some new patterns that are a little more intense looking. Feedback would be appreciated y'all. I'm trying to find out what's going to be more popular. The "hybrid" picture is one I was trying with a failed blank casting. It has bubbles next to the thread wrap so I used it to see if I could mate wood ends to the cast part. The other pics are just some new patterns.


----------



## tomtedesco

May not help you much, but all are beautiful.


----------



## terry q

The blank with segmented wood ends is a great idea.  The red, white,blue is my least favorite.  Maybe if the blue went further into the red chevron.  The rest are very impressive.  Number 4 edges out the others as my favorite.


----------



## Jim15

I'm jealous of you people that can do such beautiful imaginative work.


----------



## Ted Sachs

terry q said:


> The blank with segmented wood ends is a great idea.  The red, white,blue is my least favorite.  Maybe if the blue went further into the red chevron.  The rest are very impressive.  Number 4 edges out the others as my favorite.




I accidently put up a picture of #4 before it was closed in all of the way. It looks a lot better after it was closed.


----------



## magpens

Your work is just incredibly nice, Ted !!!! . Hard to find words to express how lovely it is !


----------



## Dale Lynch

Great wraps Ted!


----------



## Ted Sachs

Thanks y'all. Just having fun now since I turned over the casting part to someone else
Now I can just sit back and wrap away. I can get a lot more done now. I'm slowly but surely stepping up my game. I've got a couple of up and comers breathing down my neck. LOL


----------



## TattooedTurner

I'm not the biggest fan of hybrid blanks, but you just took it to a whole new level! I think it looks more like a segmented blank than wood & resin which makes it very appealing to me, I love it. The others are great too, but 4 really pops, it caught my eye right away and is my favorite of the bunch.


----------



## flyitfast

Ted Sachs said:


> terry q said:
> 
> 
> 
> The blank with segmented wood ends is a great idea.  The red, white,blue is my least favorite.  Maybe if the blue went further into the red chevron.  The rest are very impressive.  Number 4 edges out the others as my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I accidently put up a picture of #4 before it was closed in all of the way. It looks a lot better after it was closed.
Click to expand...



Ted, the picture on the right looks like a really bright light - a star lite!!
These all are amazing.  Thanks for showing.
Hope you can join us for our Alamo Penturners meeting tomorrow (Thur) nite.
Woodcraft at 6:30.  If you can, please bring some of these examples to show.
As discussed before, maybe we can coax a demo out of you for a future meeting??
Keep us drooling with your pictures.
Gordon


----------



## Kenny Durrant

Very nice. I like to see two hobbies blend together. Great work!


----------



## Ted Sachs

I'll get four Aaron type pens from these two. I just finished wrapping the last tube tonight and will cut them to length in the morning.


----------

